# Questions about cheating



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 25, 2006)

What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?

Also where do you think flirting goes to far?

Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?

Have you ever really been in love and cheated?

If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?* Never truly considered it

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?* If you're flirting with someone and either you or he is not single, you've gone too far. The Bible verse Matthew 5:28 pretty much sums up my feelings on such things: "But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart."

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?* No ... if I don't feel bad about, there's no reason I shouldn't tell him ...

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?* No

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?* I hope so ... but I can't really answer that without having been there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow what good answers! Its true about the bible verse, but I personally think it is impossible for people not to at least think about someone else sexually. I dunno, i know i've looked at guys and wondered what it would be like to be with them and I am still madly in love with my boyfriend


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 25, 2006)

What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?

- I have NEVER cheated on Rob... The closest I would have come to "cheating" would have been thinking that Ryan Reynolds looked hot in his photoshoot for Men's Health (Marisol posted pics in the Entertainment section, go look!!)

Also where do you think flirting goes to far?

- I think any sort of flirting is too far. If you are serious about the guy you are with, you won't tease other guys IMO... Trust me, I was the QUEEN of flirting, but since I have been with Rob I haven't once and never felt the need to.

Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?

- I'll usually talk sex with a couple of my girlfriends, and I don't do it with them when Rob is there... Not bc I feel badly about it though, bc I know Rob is quite shy about that stuff around other people and he would be uncomfortable. If HE initiates the talk then it is ok...

Have you ever really been in love and cheated?

- Never...

If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?

- Yes, it is his right to know, I don't keep anything from him and he doesn't keep anything from me... If I have any hope of having a true relationship with him, then he HAS to know what happened; if he leaves, then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh, I know it's impossible to avoid thoughts popping into your head, I will randomly catch myself thinking such things too :icon_redf: The key is (if you are going to follow the Bible verse) for you not to continue to dwell on the thoughts... easier said than done sometimes, but still something to strive for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: The question about would you do things with other people and not tell your bf was pretty hypothetical for me since we both waited til marriage anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?* another guy kissed me when I was still with my 1st bf and I let it happen. I had thought about breaking up with my bf for a while and we both knew it was just a matter of time till the relationship is over

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?*

talking is ok, touching is not. dancing with other people at a club is ok, dry humping on the dancefloor is not. I consider every flirting too far when itÂ´s obvious that you are not just being social with other people but really want to start something with them.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?*

I tell my bf everything and anything. the good and the bad.

for example IÃœ`d let my gay guyfriend touch my boobs (still wearing a shirt of course) for fun or slap my ass. I do that to him too, and heÂ´s GAY so itÂ´s no big deal. LOL

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?*

no

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?*

definitely. I am for complete honesty in relationships. IÂ´d not be able to look at myself in the mirror if IÂ´d keep something like that from somebody I love


----------



## L281173 (Mar 30, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?* I have considered. It was when my now ex cheated on me. Three months after we broke up, I started seeing one of his friends.

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?*

I have always been accused by boyfriends of taking flirting too far especially with their friends or relatives. I am just very courteous, if there friends or relatives see it differently that was not my fault.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?*

I don't believe in hiding anthing.

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?* No

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?* I would only cheat if he cheated first. I wouldn't care if he knew or how he felt.:clap


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 30, 2006)

No man! :icon_sad:


----------



## Sofia (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been cheated on, so I would never ever think about cheating on someone I loved. It is the worst possible feeling in the world and if I so-called loved the person I was with, I can't imagine hurting them so. If you're going to cheat, why are you with that person in the first place? That is one thing I will never understand.

"You say you love me, then you plunge a dirty-rusted knife into my heart and start twisting?"


----------



## FeistyFemme (Apr 26, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?* I have never been close to cheating on a boyfriend - I'm just a firm believer in not cheating, so I've never considered it for myself. If I wanted someone else, I would leave.

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?* If you're in a relationship, I don't think you should be flirting with anyone else anyways.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?* No

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?* No

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?* I would tell him, simply because he had a right to know. I know from experience it sucks to hear that from someone else, and I would respect them enough to tell them myself.


----------



## linda46125 (May 1, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend? Never really, thought doesnt really cross my mind ever!*

Also where do you think flirting goes to far?

*Anything other than a bit of flirty chit-chat*

Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?

*no!*

Have you ever really been in love and cheated?

*no!*

If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?

*Cant see myself ever cheating but if I did I would tell him straight away.*


----------



## Sirvinya (May 1, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?*

I haven't at all. I love him more than anything and there's no way I'd want to be with anyone else.

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far? *

Chatting is no problem but any physical contact that could be sexual is too far.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?*

Not really. We work in the same place so anything I did he'd find out about anyway!

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?*

No.

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?*

Yes. We're always honest with eachother and we'd realise that there's a problem with our relationship that needs addressing if one of us cheated.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?*

never cheated

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?*

any flirting even talking to a girl to me is a no no.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?*

nope! i tell him everything.

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?*

the guy im with now is the only one i been in love with and i never cheated on him.

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?*

yes!


----------



## fickledpink (May 14, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?*

I've never even thought about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love and respect my hubby way too much

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?*

Call me a prude, but any flirting is not acceptable.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?*

Nope. He's my best friend, I can't hide anything from him.

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?*

No.

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?*

Definately.


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2006)

Even talking to a girl? Any talking?

Man, I would be in trouble if hubby had that rule -- I work with a group of about 10 engineers, all male, and we often go out to lunch together on Fridays and I go bowling with them once a week (though my hubby and my coworkers' girlfriends/wives come with us for bowling), so I definitely talk to guys a lot! More than I talk to girls actually! The joys of working in a male-dominated field  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I do make an effort to not discuss too personal of things with the guys.... I want to be friendly with them but not TOO friendly, you know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I believe an emotional affair can be just as devestating as a physical/sexual affair...


----------



## bebs (May 25, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?*

dumped my first boyfrind because I wanted to be with somebody else, but didnt cheat on the guy

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far? *I am, well bad I'm a natural flirt, my husband doesn't mind to much because he knows thats just the way I am when talking and opening up to somebody and that I dont mean anything by it.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?* no not really,

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?* No because I've been cheated on, if I wanted to move on or anything I would just tell my husband before doing anything

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?* I dont think I would do it but if I did... yes I would tell him


----------



## KellyB (May 25, 2006)

I'm Human so to say that i've never thought about it would be a lie, but there is a big difference between thinking about it and doing it. I've been the one that was cheated on by my 1st husband and I know how devastating it is. I wouldn't do that to another person. I decided long ago that if I feel the need to cheat, I'll get out of the relationship. It hurts deeply when it's done to you by someone you love and trust.

Now, flirting.............natural as can be. I think it's ok to do and my line is drawn at touching or taking it to another level like talking in the phone, meeting for lunch, etc. which to me is just another form of cheating. You don't have to be having sex with someone to be cheating, In my opinion anyway.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend? Never

Also where do you think flirting goes to far?Look,smile,don't touch

Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?Sometimes cuz he's the jealous type

Have you ever really been in love and cheated?Never

If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?I won't cheat,if I did I will tell him


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

oh if i cheated i would tell him but i would never do it so thats ok.


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?*

i have a really bad tendency to turn to other males when they start to really make me feel awful about myself. with my current SO, i've drunkenly made out with someone and felt really awful about it, and lately i've been flirting a lot with some other guy i'm somewhat interested in, in an attempt to get over all his lies and bulls**t and maybe move on and get over him.

yeah, i sound like a monster/***** and even feel like it at times, but i guess i have a strange way of coping with getting over someone.

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?*

conversation yes. physical contact and anything else, no.

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?* yeah a few times, i haven't told him, but i feel bad about it. i just don't know how to go about it.

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?*

Yes, right now. (if you consider flirting cheating). i'm in love with my boy but he's hurt me so much already i've been trying to move on and leave him once and for all.

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?* depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 30, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend?* *I cheated on one boyfriend and that was because he was constantly cheating on me. I was moving out and he didn't know about it and I cheated with a friend of his before I left and made sure he found out so he could see how it felt.*



*Also where do you think flirting goes to far? I try not to do anything that I wouldn't want him to know about or that I wouldn't want him to do. (do unto others..)*

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend? no*



*Have you ever really been in love and cheated? no, how could you if you are in love?*

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend? depends on the circumstance, in the above example I wanted him to know but other than that...IF it happened, probably not and that's because there are things I wish I hadn't found out about. Once you know...you always know, you can't make it go away. If there's cheating then the relationship isn't likely gonna last anyway, why hurt people more than is already done. *

*IMHO, if you're thinking about cheating, you need to move on. In fact, I recently did just that. I wasn't getting the attention I needed in my last relationship. An old boyfriend (who I absolutely loved to death) came to town and I found myself sneaking phone calls, I almost met him at a bar but I turned around in the parking lot and went home. I began to realize then that I wasn't getting what I wanted at home, so why stay. We amicably ended our relationship on our 2 year anniversary (that sucked!) and I moved out a week later. After we broke up I did tell Jeff that the ex had been in town and tried to meet with me but that's all I told him about it.*


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

the closest I have ever come to cheating on my boyfriend in the past is going to my prsonal trainers house and having sex with him on his cot, well I guess it is not a matter of me comming close I just did it.


----------



## Annia (Aug 25, 2006)

What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend? Never have.

Also where do you think flirting goes to far? If you're flirting with someone and either you or he is not single, you've gone too far.

Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend? If I can't do it in front of my boyfriend there's no reason to do it at all.

Have you ever really been in love and cheated? No

If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend? I would never cheat on Nathan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rlise (Aug 28, 2006)

i havent come close to cheating at all, im a SAHM, so i couldnt anyways!

im very insecure, so pretty much anything dealing with another woman is cheating to me, except for the few female friends he has now. but flirting even in the tiniest is cheating!

no i talk or do the same with him and others, we are both alike in this manner!

nope

i have always said yes to the question, but in all honesty if it were a one night stand or something, and i never wanted to do that again , then NO i wouldnt tell him . because everyone makes mistakes and i personally wouldnt want to know either because i love him and it would destroy me . so i wouldnt want to destroy him and our family we have made!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 28, 2006)

What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend? I am married now but never cheated on any of my ex's. I always got cheated on!! LOL!! Till my husband!! I am a stay at home mom anyways I don't have time for all that!!

Also where do you think flirting goes to far? If you're flirting with someone and either you or he is not single, you've gone too far. (agree)

Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend? If I can't do it in front of my boyfriend there's no reason to do it at all.(agree)

Have you ever really been in love and cheated? No

If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend? I would never cheat on my husband Chris. I LOVE HIM TOO MUCH!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

*What is the closest you have ever come to cheating on your boyfriend? *

Never done it, and I never could. It's happened to me before, and it hurts too much to do it to someone else!

*Also where do you think flirting goes to far?*

Flirting goes too far when you start thinking about the other person, and look FORWARD to flirting... Or something like that!

*Do you do things with other people that you don't feel bad about but wouldn't tell your boyfriend or do in front of your boyfriend?*

Nope... That's cheating! LOL!

*Have you ever really been in love and cheated?*

Nope... I'm 100% in love and dedicated to my husband!

*If you cheated would you tell your boyfriend?*

First of all, I'd never cheat... If for some inane reason it happened, I'd have to tell him because I'd feel worse if I didn't!


----------

